# "RAGE" ECA stack



## Olorin (Nov 27, 2004)

Hello sexy people and happy new year to one and all!!

Are there any pharmacists in the place tonight?

I just got a couple of tubs of RAGE ECA, from Designer Erogens and I'm wondering if you can help me as I try to analyze whats in it.

Ingredients are per capsule:

Ma Huang 625mg

(standardized for 8% ephedrine alkaloids)

Caffeine 100mg

Aspirin 30mg

What does standardized for 8% ephedrine alkaloids mean? Is this just a substitute for pure ephedrine?

And does the caffeine content seem a little low?

Can anyone make this clearer for me?

Cheers!


----------



## Olorin (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok, just found out.

Ma Huang standardized to 8% active ingredient.

The active ingredient is ephedrine.

To work out the exact amount of ephedrine 8% is, multiply 625 by 0.08

625x0.08=50mg ephedrine

Is that not a bit much, considering you are supposed to take 3 capsules a day? I suppose that is why the caffeine content is low?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i thought it was caffein 300mgs and asprin 200mgs? and i wouldnt recommend, although depends how heavy u are, going over 40mgs. me and tom have both experimented with ECA and when tom took it at around 11 1/2 stone i gave him about 35-40mgs and he was vomiting and everything. I take it daily atm, and although suffer nausea and other sides i am not vomiting, at about 30 mgs. :twisted:


----------



## mgeorge (Mar 9, 2010)

Where did you get this Rage ECA? Just wondering, sounds good

MGeorge


----------



## Olorin (Nov 27, 2004)

nick500 said:


> i thought it was caffein 300mgs and asprin 200mgs? and i wouldnt recommend, although depends how heavy u are, going over 40mgs. me and tom have both experimented with ECA and when tom took it at around 11 1/2 stone i gave him about 35-40mgs and he was vomiting and everything. I take it daily atm, and although suffer nausea and other sides i am not vomiting, at about 30 mgs. :twisted:


Yeah I also thought the caffeine/aspirin content was low, I'm guessing if the caffeine content was higher they would blow your head off!!

I weigh about 13 stone and I'm 6"2, I want to lose 7 pounds of fat in the next 6-7 weeks, then try to put on the same weight as muscle after that.

I have been dabbling with the chest eze, pro plus method for a couple of weeks, never taking more than 2 doses in a day, just to see how I react. I did find it quite strong at first but did seem to get used to it, I was going to start a routine next week but then these "rage" arrived.

I took one on thurday and noticed how the kick off it was released more slowly than the chest eze method, probably because off the lower caffeine content as that is absorbed instantly by the body. I did have trouble getting off to sleep at night, mainly because I was aware of my heart rate going pretty rapid and got a bit paranoid. I think it was because I ate right before going to bed.

Has anyone else noticed that they're heartrate can sometimes increase rapidly after eating on the ECA stack?

Last week I had some toast and a protein shake for breakfast after I had taken a chesteze/pro-plus dose, then quickly walked along to my pick up point for work, got in the car and could hardly speak because my heartrate was absolutly going off the chart, it went down again after 5-10 mins but it was pretty freaky for a while.


----------



## Olorin (Nov 27, 2004)

mgeorge said:


> Where did you get this Rage ECA? Just wondering, sounds good
> 
> MGeorge


designerergogens.com


----------



## mgeorge (Mar 9, 2010)

Olorin said:


> mgeorge said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get this Rage ECA? Just wondering, sounds good
> ...


Hey thanks bro, it looks good. Just wondering, on there site it doesn't say the % of ma huang, aspirin, ,and caffeine like you stated in your first post. Is what you wrote what was printed on the back of the bottle? Just wondering, maybe I missed it on the site.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys I don't know too much about RAGE but I can tell you the strongest fat burner I've came accross lately has been EPH25+, its wicked!

You will feel your body heat up and you will sweat, talk a load of s**t and generally feel hyper, I love 'em!

We don't sell em but www.supplementplanet.co.uk, MUSCLE CHAT (yes this forum!) and www.gymwear.org all have them I believe.


----------



## Olorin (Nov 27, 2004)

mgeorge said:


> Olorin said:
> 
> 
> > mgeorge said:
> ...


Yeah what I wrote about the ingredients is exactly what it says on the tub. There is 200 capsules per tub, which is quite a lot when you actually see them in the tub. I have 3 tubs :shock:

I took 3 yesterday with 2 pro-plus each dose. It is very strong, didn't get to sleep really until about 6am, and I even drunk 6 or 7 cans of beer last night to try knock me out as I really needed sleep. Kind of makes taking the eca a bit pointless but I was pretty wired.

A few years ago I used to take speed and E pretty regulary and it seemed to me that the way I felt yesterday was just like the way you felt the next day after taking speed and E, not high anymore but you are definently not straight yet. Heart still pumping, sweaty, short of breath, tense, mind racing and no chance of getting a sleep. I actually took a smoke of a joint, which I havnt done in 2 years, because thats what used to relieve you the day after a mad night. My mate was puffing away and I got a mega craving that just wouldn't go away.

But that was the first day taking the full dose and in my experience that is always my worst day, its not as intense as that again until you take a break and start up again. The worst thing for me about fat burners is the fact that I piss about 4 pints every half hour!! And there is no slow build up of pressure either, one minute every things fine - next minute, "FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK I'M GONNIE PISS MYSELF!!!!!!"


----------

